# Looking at a couple 70D kit bundles...is this a good deal?



## CuriosityHouse (Jun 26, 2014)

As someone who has nothing left from my last DSLR setup other than my Tamrac backpack, what do you think of this deal?

1. USA Canon Camera EOS 70D 7 Lens Full Range Kit 32GB Accessories Bundle 013803221619 | eBay

This kit would be at the upper limit of my price range, not sure if its worth it or not.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 27, 2014)

The lenses are all older poor quality lenses. The kit and 50 are good. I won't do a price comparison or currency conversion so not sure about price.

The camera is 20mp. Anything but a good lens is a waste of your money. You be better off buying an old 6mp cheaper camera and putting good glass on board


----------



## cwright0428 (Jun 27, 2014)

jaomul said:


> The lenses are all older poor quality lenses. The kit and 50 are good. I won't do a price comparison or currency conversion so not sure about price.
> 
> The camera is 20mp. Anything but a good lens is a waste of your money. You be better off buying an old 6mp cheaper camera and putting good glass on board



This is totally true... To a point as someone who doesn't  know you and isn't familiar with your level or last setup but I own a 70d, a 350d, and a 70-200L 2.8 and let me tell you the features that made me choose the 70D in the 1st place (great snappy autofocus, super intuitive touch screen navigation, wifi, touch focus (for video) overall image quality, and most importantly budget made it well worth going over a lower or higher  priced body


----------



## Derrel (Jun 27, 2014)

CuriosityHouse said:


> As someone who has nothing left from my last DSLR setup other than my Tamrac backpack, what do you think of this deal?
> 
> 1. USA Canon Camera EOS 70D 7 Lens Full Range Kit 32GB Accessories Bundle 013803221619 | eBay
> 
> This kit would be at the upper limit of my price range, not sure if its worth it or not.



The 500mma nd the "up to 1300mm" optional lens uses are both low-grade, old-style long focus lenses. Not true telephotos, but just looooong tubes with simple lens arrays. The 500mm focuses as close as about 35 feet. I OWN ONE...they are "okay" but only in the summer, in good light, and are very tough to focus accurately. I think the 75-300mm Canon is like a 20 year-old, cheap film design lens that's new, old-stock...I dunno...there's a LOT of JUNK in there in that package. The 18-55 is okay, the 75-300 probably okay, the 50./1,8 EF-II is sharp and is a decent if ugly imager, but the remaining stuff is....junky. Those ads make things look "GREAT!". Lens cleaning kit??? A lipstick-tube style soft brush and an old T-shirt and a huff of breath. That itty-bitty 'tripod'? Uggg...

The screw-in 58mm attachment??? My favorite local pawn ship has a bin with a few of those for $6.99 each. Those USED TO BE sold with camcorders; now dealers are calling them "lenses"...*tip-off to a rip-off...*

My guess is the retailer is making $350 profit off ever customer who buys this type of kit...MOST of that stuff is cheap, made in China stuff, and is totally NON-essential. It makes me sad to see these kind of kits sold all over the web.


----------



## CuriosityHouse (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for steering me away from that awful waste.


----------

